# stock question



## fishinjim88 (Aug 23, 2017)

My nephew has a ruger all american youth model  in 7mm /08 , now he has of course grown . Can we put an adult size stock on his rifle ?


----------



## killerv (Aug 23, 2017)

sure can, just find a short action full size ruger american stock.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a youth Remington 700 and I put a Boyds laminated thumb through on it and is one sweet little gun. I had too take it to a gunsmith to smooth up some edges when I got the new stock.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 2, 2017)

You could also add a longer recoil pad or a slip on for a couple of inches, or get some longer butt screws and install and shape a spacer made of wood or other material to lengthen the pull. (belt sander) I'm not a small guy by any means but personally I'd rather a stock be a little short for most of my shooting. Just easier to carry and shoot during the winter hunting season I'm usually bundled up with bibs and a jacket which are pretty thick and having a shorter stock helps. I've actually shortened a few of my rifles on both ends because the advantages of short and compact far outweigh the drawbacks.


----------

